# Offset Help. Come on in!!



## ls2_Gto_Ftw (Feb 21, 2008)

Looking to get the z06 spyder replica's.

Front - 18x8.5 with a 56 offset
Rear - 18x9.5 with a 40 or 57 offset

Im not sure if the back offsets would be okay, but the front i would need a spacer i think.

If so, what size spacer would i need to clear.
Also, what about the studs. 

Here is a link....Factory Reproductions

Greatly appreciated, 
Jared


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I personally would not install 120.65mm X 5 (4.75") vette wheels on a 120mm X 5 (4.72") GTO, 

Just my humble opinion,


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Could that even be done? I guess with only a difference of .03" they'd go on but they wouldn't be right. This sort of question pops up rather often. Even if the bolt pattern was the same I personally wouldn't have rings, spacers, adapters, etc. on any car of mine.


----------



## ls2_Gto_Ftw (Feb 21, 2008)

Just wondering if it would work with spacers. Thats all. I wasn't asking for everyone opinion. Haha


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't take it the wrong way, you can do whatever you want to do with your own car...


----------



## ls2_Gto_Ftw (Feb 21, 2008)

I know thats why i am asking. I have been reading with people with 8.5 inch with +56 offset front only use a spacer.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Front - 18x8.5 with a 56 offset = 6.95in Backspace
Rear - 18x9.5 with a 40 or 57 offset = (40)=6.82in and (57)=7.49in Backspace

Stock 17 or 18 x 8.0in +48mm = 6.40in Backspace (This is VERY close to the strut in front)

Front would need about a 14mm spacer for the same 6.40in backspace as the stock wheel.
About 5mm is the thickest you can use and get a full lugnut thread engagement.
A 14mm spacer would need about 9mm (.35in) longer studs, minimum.

On the rear, about a 6.85in backspace should work, but may still need some massaging of the
fenderwell inside surface or the outer lip. With the 57mm offset, you could use about a 13mm
spacer, or the 40mm would be close, asis.
There are many people running the 5x4.75in Chevy rims on the 5x120mm hubs without any
problems.
Another problem is the center hub bore. The chevy bore is slightly larger than the GTO, so
some very thin hubcentric rings are needed to center the rims on the hubs.

Larry


----------



## ls2_Gto_Ftw (Feb 21, 2008)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Front - 18x8.5 with a 56 offset = 6.95in Backspace
> Rear - 18x9.5 with a 40 or 57 offset = (40)=6.82in and (57)=7.49in Backspace
> 
> Stock 17 or 18 x 8.0in +48mm = 6.40in Backspace (This is VERY close to the strut in front)
> ...


thank you much for the info. that is all i need.


----------



## BLACKLIST (Dec 20, 2009)

05GTO said:


> I personally would not install 120.65mm X 5 (4.75") vette wheels on a 120mm X 5 (4.72") GTO,
> 
> Just my humble opinion,



ccw wheels does not even offer 2 different bolt patterns and has countless cars running their "gto package" wheel fitments with the corvette lug pattern.

never heard any issues, but if hes trying to save cash doing so, i dont see it ever causing an issue.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

ls2_Gto_Ftw said:


> I know thats why i am asking. I have been reading with people with 8.5 inch with +56 offset front only use a spacer.


I am not sure about the wheel fitment but use a little caution with the use of spacers. In some cases the lugs will have to be changed for longer ones. The width of the spacer will reduce the amount of threads available to place the nuts on.


JOHN


----------

